# Investment Club



## SuperDog (Mar 16, 2005)

Are any of you in an investment club? What software do you use? A few friends are looking to put one together, but without a good software, its just going to be a pain. We need one that tracks each members contributions and withdrawals, as well as one that helps with taxes. Not only would the software need to follow stock trades, but it would also need to understand option trades. Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Mike


----------

